# 1969 GTO - The Unveiling



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

This car belongs to my dad. Has been sitting, sometimes tarped, sometimes in a barn, lately uncovered. Finally got the hood opened. Here she is.






Anyone want to throw their $0.02 as to where to begin? I want to get the car running again.

RT


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

WELCOME 

WOW !! original paint !! dont do anything with the paint !!!!

dont sand dont prime ... LEAVE IT OLD its a survivor 

now thats a sitter ........ so glad you took the video and pictures of the unveiling of your familys GTO

manual steering ,,,, power disc brakes with the original master cylinder ,,,, NICE ,,,thats what your touching at the end,,

headers ,,,, cornering light option on the fender ,,,, fairly rare option to see on an original car...

tinted windows ,,,,, hidden headlights .... two tone or was it a vinyl top car in the day ...??

great car !!! 

as a '69 GTO owner myself I see a ton of potential with your car,,,

I look forward to your next video..................

Scott T 


I cant wait to see the next video of the interior ... what a great family bonding time of

fun stories and good times in your car I bet

OIL the hood hinges so you dont bend the hood ,,,, lube the inside of each rivet on the hinges where the hinge moves


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

The car was originally a vinyl top. We took some car wash soap to the car while the Wasps would let us get close enough and we did scrub off some of the old dirt and grime. There's still some Rust in the paint and it is certainly not perfect. The interior is a complete mess but the door panels that are in the car are original. All the upholstery obviously is trash. I did spray some liquid wrench on the rivets that are holding the hinge so that we could get it to move. I'm afraid to close it back up too soon. When we were trying to get the hood lever handle to release the Hood, part of that tea snapped. I still have enough to grab onto but I obviously probably need to replace that. I guess my first move is to take the spark plugs off and put some Marvel Mystery Oil into each cylinder and see if the engine will move

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, what a gem. I am onboard with doing everything you can to keep the patina of the paint as is and simply hose it off. I would not try to clean/buff/wax or anything else.

The car is a "time capsule" of the 1980's era. The slotted aluminum rims were very popular and what was installed on many of the "muscle cars" we had. Finned valve covers are another "shiny" add-on that most had even though the car originally had factory chrome rocker covers - they just didn't cut it with the "motorhead crowd," finned aluminum got the looks.

The air cleaner has been modified. It would have normally had 2 "snorkels" protruding where you see the oval holes. So why were they removed? An inexpensive way to allow more air to flow freely through the air filter without the restriction of the snorkels. Usually we added a custom chrome air cleaner and open element filter purchased at the local NAPA or reversed the air cleaner lid which exposed more of the air filter. Either way, this really ramped up the sound of the Quadrajet when the big secondaries popped open.

It may be real tempting to bring the car back to showroom new, but you will get more looks, and touch on more memories from us "old guys" if you can present the exterior as it is. These are the type of cars at car shows and cruises that people are drawn to and hang around. Re-do the interior, replace mechanical parts, rebuild what needs rebuilding, but I would keep that original 1980's look and patina.

Just my .02 cents worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for the words of wisdom. My dad saw the video of the hood opening and was excited. I'll post more tomorrow after I deal with oiling the hood hinges, adding oil into the cylinders, and fog the carburetor. Tomorrow will be fun 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

Carb fogged, spark plugs removed and cylinders oiled. Car washed again. Didn't have the right socket size to try and turn the engine pulley. Anyone know what size socket it is?? 7/8, 15/16??? I will look but I think it's one of those because those are the two I didn't have..  My son needed to learn "right tighty lefty loose" with the socket wrench. I will not fail him..























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow!...awesome car! Slot mags look amazing! I bet the engine works just fine. Is it an auto- or 4sp? Niiiice! Very cool patina!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont see any tranny cooler lines..... hmmmmm

1:36 first video shows auto radiator tank tho ... with no transmission lines nearby ....

dont look toooooo close it has a custom sport steering wheel also...

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

part 3 of "DADS 69 GTO" coming soon !!!

I hope 

Scott


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

What is the significance of the custom sport steering wheel? Much to learn, I see. Tomorrow, going to turn the engine and see if we can get it moving again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

It is a 4 speed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

Here is a video from Day 2. Still cleaning it up. I love hearing comments from those of you that know more about this car than I do. Anyway, check the video out.


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

The interior got a much needed cleaning by my daughter. Looking better now. Hilarious listening to son and daughter argue over the gender if the car. Apparently, it's a woman who's name is now Jane... 
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott70 (Jul 30, 2019)

Looking forward to more videos. Sweet goat!


----------



## mikelly2 (Nov 24, 2018)

Like the car.
I just had a couple of things to add: when close the hood if you push it back toward the windshield instead of pulling it down there is less chance of it bending. 
Just in case you were considering it don't try to put gas in the tank and start it. Heaven only knows what's in the tank and fuel lines. If'n it was me I'd pull the existing fuel lines and run rubber hose temporarily from the fuel pump into a gas can and then from the pump to the carb. 

Look forward to following your project.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Great video! My GTO had been sitting for 30 years too......I did a basic service....poured fuel in the carb....it started on the FIRST try! It floored me! Your car is to cool!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*The great one!*

It is so cool your kids are showing interest and helping. Looking forward to seeing the progress.
I think the hose you uncovered during the demo of the mouse hotel next to the power brake booster goes to the hideaway headlights.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I love that you all are doing this as a family. Thanks for posting the videos!


----------



## tberg (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck on a great car. Having my '68 Verduro Green coupe (I think that's your color) restored right now. Can't wait to get it back near the end of this year. Daydreaming about this car kept me awake in high school 50 years ago.


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

Just got the oil drained. Took some doing to jack it up. Going to have some cheap tires put in it to drag it over to my house. Better working conditions. Oil looked normal. Not burned, no water. Added marvel mystery oil and some other new oil. Turned engine a few turns. All seems normal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ProudMary (Aug 5, 2019)

Wow, hiw amazing so cool your daughter is iinvolved . Wish I had learned hiw to work on cars early in life , probably wouild have saved a ton of money. Csn't wait to see hiw the work progresses!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like a good foundation, keep plugging away at it they are a labor of love. I found that breaking it into small tasks, that i could check off made it seem like perpetual progress until you hit the big things like body and paint.

My 14 year old helped with m restoration and had me put it in my will that i nor her will never sell it...lol.
she is LilInstg8ter on here and there are some pics of her with it at the first show we did in my profile album.


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

Well, today was an important day. I just wanted to go hook a car battery up to the GTO and see what electrical systems were functioning. The low beams on the high beams for the headlights both work fine. So I turned over the ignition switch and the gauge has sprung to life a little (they moved). So, I disconnected the distributor and we went for broke. We turned it over and slowly but surely, the starter did turn the engine over. My guess is my battery connections are weak because the cables are fairly well oxidized. But the engine turned over with the starter. Great news. Next, I get to go through and check fluids and filters. Then I get to put four tires on it and transferred over to my house where I have an easier place to work on it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pcguy (Jul 7, 2014)

Great project - look forward to the progress...


----------

